# HFCC 30 days of new work



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

I just saw this posted over at FB:


> Help Fight Childhood Cancer has an estimated 30 days left of new work. We would like to thank everyone for their contributions into this project so far and look forward to the push to completion!
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> ...


If you're chasing any HFCC badges, now may be the time to switch over 
link


----------



## ERazer (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I just saw this posted over at FB:
> 
> If you're chasing any HFCC badges, now may be the time to switch over
> link



ty bud, need emerald badge on this


----------

